# Hello from Italy!



## 9loops (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello!
My real name is Jan Sutti, i live in Italy and my main intrest is music.
I play drums, keyboards and i love playing, composing and experimenting with computers, virtual instruments and all sort of "noise".
I like many styles of music and if you want you can listen some demos here:
http://nineloops.com

Kind regards and... Happy Christmas!

Jan


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Jan,

Welcome to VI Jan! Glad you found us. Cool pieces on your site.


----------



## 9loops (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## midphase (Dec 19, 2010)

Ciao e benvenuto!


----------



## lux (Dec 19, 2010)

eh si, benvenuto a bordo Jan.

Luca


----------



## 9loops (Dec 19, 2010)

Grazie!


----------



## Polarity (Dec 22, 2010)

CIAO!!


----------



## 9loops (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you Paolo!
I'm happy to be here.

Ciao Andrea!

Jan


----------

